# Took clomid accidentally whilst already pregnant.. Help!



## bellexxx1684

Hi ladies, looking for some advice or reassurance. I was on my third round of clomid (prescribed by my obgyn).. But.. I only got a very light period, so I took a hpt before starting my next round of clomid (days 5-9) and it was negative, so I went ahead and took the clomid. I'm now day 27 and the other day I took a hpt and it was positive but the digital said I was 3+ weeks post conception already, indicating i fell pregnant on my previous cycle. I'm so worried as I've read some info online re birth defects as it's a category x drug. Anyone out there had this happen to them?? I see my obgyn in 2 weeks.


----------



## lisap2008

The 3+ on the test just indicates your HCG level is within the 3 week range. I think you conceived after taking the clomid. congrats!.


----------



## bellexxx1684

The pamphlet says the 3+ means 3+ weeks post conception, meaning really around 5 or so weeks pregnant. Got my blood results and yes, I'm now 7 weeks and obviously took clomid whilst already pregnant. Fingers crossed everything will be ok.


----------



## lisap2008

bellexxx1684 said:


> The pamphlet says the 3+ means 3+ weeks post conception, meaning really around 5 or so weeks pregnant. Got my blood results and yes, I'm now 7 weeks and obviously took clomid whilst already pregnant. Fingers crossed everything will be ok.

HCG can vary greatly from one pregnancy to the next which is why HCG numbers are not a reliable way to date a pregnancy, only a ultrasound can accurately tell how far along you are.


----------



## messica

lisap2008 said:


> HCG can vary greatly from one pregnancy to the next which is why HCG numbers are not a reliable way to date a pregnancy, only a ultrasound can accurately tell how far along you are.


:thumbup:

Get in for an ultrasound, they'll be able to date the pregnancy from there. Beta levels are a terrible way to try to determine conception. 

I knew when we conceived because we'd done IVF, but that date didn't coincide at all with my levels (which were super high because I was actually pregnant with twins).


----------



## Tigerlily01

This happened when I got pregnant with my son. I had what I thought was a period, so I took a round of clomid, and it turns out I was already pregnant. I didn't find out until they did a dating scan at the end of the month and we realized I was 3-4 weeks further along than I thought. I was FURIOUS that the OB didn't recommend a pregnancy test before I started!

I spoke to quite a few specialists and the consensus was that it was early enough in the pregnancy that it would have an "all or nothing" effect, ie. either I'd miscarry very early or there would be no effect...something to do with things not being developed enough yet for any harm to be done I think? I don't remember the details, but I had no complications and have a perfectly healthy 13 month old now. They did extra ultrasounds throughout my pregnancy just to make sure everything was developing correctly, but they did not expect to find anything other than a possible early miscarriage. I was told there would be NO increased chance of chromosomal abnormalities (like down's syndrome, etc) as a result of the clomid. Sorry I can't remember all the details of WHY this is the case, but it all turned out fine. 

Most of the research on clomid that points to negative effects on the fetus was done on animals, rather than observation of human populations (since no doctor would prescribe clomid to a pregnant woman, they can really only get data from the small number of mistakes like ours) and while animal studies are illuminating, animals ARE different from people. Just throwing that out there.


----------

